# Look Here! I Made This With My Spare Time!



## kryptonianpimp (Feb 12, 2009)

http://sites.google.com/site/0329imagehost...?attredirects=0

The Image is For GBAtemp So they can have it!

How Was it?

I made this on my own (i am 12).


----------



## science (Feb 13, 2009)

Host it on www.tinypic.com no one is going to download it


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 13, 2009)

not bad man, considering your age.


----------



## Vincent T (Feb 13, 2009)

Niceeeeee.


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome, put it as your sig!!!


----------



## anandjones (Feb 13, 2009)

Pretty basic, but nice one


----------



## iamtheWalrus (Feb 13, 2009)

It's very nice but they already have a logo.
Seriously it's good.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 13, 2009)

You spelled "Wednesday" wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, not too bad, especially for your age!


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Feb 14, 2009)

Child I am also your age and people can do much better at that age like my sig. I have more than just my sig. But take this in as advice not a bash or criticism (even though it seems like one) try using adobe Photoshop and try some tutorials along with it.


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 14, 2009)

What happened to PS3 ?! it has WIFI multiplayer gameplay too!!!


----------



## iritegood (Feb 14, 2009)

Mediocre.

-Captain Obvious, away!


----------



## kryptonianpimp (Feb 15, 2009)

OK So i Fixed The Spelling Error Thanks For Pointing That Out!

Also i don't Have The Adobe Master set (Set 8 i have not the CS4 and i used fireworks 8)

Again Thanks For The Comments. Thanks For The Advise!

Heres the revised one
http://gbatemp.net/pix/139404/GBAtemp%20WI...ghts%20Logo.png


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha thats pretty sweet.


----------



## kryptonianpimp (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks You Guys for the Comments
Tell Me any more advise i need to improve.

Cant Get PhotoShop, don't have a lot of money.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Feb 16, 2009)

kryptonianpimp said:
			
		

> Thanks You Guys for the Comments
> Tell Me any more advise i need to improve.
> 
> Cant Get PhotoShop, don't have a lot of money.


Well you can get a bunch of cracks or keygens for it. It's probably gonna be on youtube. Just search 'Adobe Photoshop CS4 crack' and then follow the instructions on the vid and *BOOM* you got yourself a registered Photoshop for free.


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 16, 2009)

nice work
and also its called GMT not "GTM"
lol


----------



## kryptonianpimp (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks For The GMT Part. Here it is!

And Thanks For The APS Crack Idea!






http://pix.gbatemp.net/139404/GBAtemp%20WI...ghts%20Logo.png


----------



## Teh Great Michea (Feb 17, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> What happened to PS3 ?! it has WIFI multiplayer gameplay too!!!




What happened to steam......


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 17, 2009)

kryptonianpimp said:
			
		

> Thanks For The GMT Part. Here it is!
> 
> And Thanks For The APS Crack Idea!
> 
> http://pix.gbatemp.net/139404/GBAtemp%20WI...ghts%20Logo.png


no problem
also try and make it eye catching
it looks a bit boring
lol
no offense


----------



## RAIDEN! (Feb 28, 2009)

cool


----------

